# Wax Moths



## Bigdog (Sep 20, 2003)

Is there anything you can do to deter wax moths from getting into your hives??

Thanks Bigdog


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Keep the bee hive at peak capacity at all times and reduce entrance to no more than 6 inches.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I like to see my bees a little crowded during wax moth season. The bees have a better chance at getting the moths.


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

You can make your own moth trap.

I use an empty gallon milk jug with cap.

Cut a hole in the center of the indentation on one side about 1 1/4" dia. doesn't need to be perfect.

Make up a mixture of honey and apple cider vinegar diluted with water.

Approximately 1/4 cup each to 2 cups water. Pour into jug.

Then stuff a couple3 strips of banana peel into the hole. Doesn't need to be totally submerged.

Hang by the handle with string or wire, shoulder high, five to thirty feet from the hives.

I've even put one on top of a window air conditioner of a room that gets used at night. Made a big dent in flies, some wasps, yellow jackets but especially small moths. None of the big ones.

The odor attracts the moths but not honeybees. 

With the banana peel a gas is created that suffocates the insects.
By having a small hole the wind doesn't blow it away.
Rain won't get in to dilute it and little will evaporate in the heat.

But if it ends up on the ground the concoction isn't harmful to animals.

Good luck


----------

